# We were once good friends, now we are distant.  Your memory will always be with me.



## Sakari

I would like to use this in a letter, how would that be translated? 

"We were once good friends, now we are distant...your memory will always be with me" 

Thanks


----------



## FaWzY

Here's my stab at it, I'm not sure how good it is since my Japanese is pretty humble...

私たちは親友でしたけど、今私たちは遠いです。。。あなたの記憶はいつも私とあります

Any corrections would be appreciated.


----------



## Sakari

THanks   it will helpful.


----------



## FaWzY

You're welcome!


----------



## Flaminius

FaWzY said:


> 私たちは親友でしたけど、今私たちは遠いです。。。あなたの記憶はいつも私とあります
> 
> Any corrections would be appreciated.


Ahlan wa-sahlan yā *FaWzY*,
 Welcome to the WR fora.  If I dare to correct your sentence:
今私たちは遠いです
This second 私たち sounds redundant.  Since this sentence has the same subject as the first one, I'd omit subject here.  遠いです is likely to be interpreted as physical distance.  Psychological distance in relationships is typically expressed by 疎遠だ.  How about 今は疎遠ですね・・・ (modality particle ね makes the utterance more natural)?

あなたの記憶思い出はいつも私とともにあります
記憶 is a more emotionally-neutral memory — better used in context of medicine, science and other formal occasions.  私とともにあります is a literal translation of "xxx is with me" but please remember the Japanese expression is rather formal.


----------



## FaWzY

Flaminiusさん、叱正をありがとう御座いました。
Ahlan beek! 
Thanks for the welcome.

Btw, I'll try the informal form of the sentence too, and feel free to correct it.

俺たちは親友だったけど、今は疎遠だね。。。お前の思い出はいつも僕とともにある


----------



## Flaminius

> 叱正をありがとう御座いました。


訂正をありがとうございました。
叱正 is a very formal and humble word for getting correction.  It is okay when you expect it from someone but it isn't when you actually get corrected.  A more neutral 訂正 suffices.  _Gozaimashita_ is usually spelt out in hiragana.



> お前の思い出はいつも僕とともにある


XXXとともにある is very formal (I am sorry if it wasn't clear from my previous post).  Other natives may be able to think of a casual and literal translation but I cannot.  I'd say something like "いつまでも忘れないよ (I shan't forget forever)."


----------



## kyn

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it better to use きみ here instead of おまえ?


----------



## FaWzY

I really wanna know too...
Since I'm learning Japanese using anime, I hear both a lot, and I also hear あなた used in informal dialogues that I couldn't distinguish which is used when.

まだ訂正をありがとうございました！


----------



## Flaminius

kyn said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it better to use きみ here instead of おまえ?


Now that I corrected *FaWzY*'s contribution so what I am going to say does not exactly apply, but if one refers to oneself as おれ, the likeliest second person reference is おまえ.

おれ-おまえ pair is used for a more masculine and intimate relationship than ぼく-きみ pair is for.  For further discussion, please search the forum for relevant threads.


----------

